# Is Happy Machine good? HCD 1501



## hulrek (Feb 9, 2013)

Doing Screen Printing for a couple years looking to buy our first embroidery machine. I have a good deal on Happy HCD 1501 and want to know what you think of this machine, any infos comments are of great help. If you own one whats your experience with? 

I can also have a SWF A T1201 w/usb or a brothers BE-1201B-AC (flash) for about the same price. 

I'm at minimum 8h drive from any tech so it cant influence witch brand I chose.

Other option are new one head chinesse at twice the price (feiya/ricoma) or New one head tajima at four time the price.

What would you do? Any answer are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## hulrek (Feb 9, 2013)

Happy is 2007, brothers 2006, SWF unknow


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

07 Happy is a okay machine. If it was the older all metal Happy I would jump on it. Can you tell me the prices on the machines?


----------



## hulrek (Feb 9, 2013)

Starting at 5k$ all the way to 20k$


----------

